# [SOLVED]BBA and wood



## Anonymous (16 Dec 2010)

Is there a correlation between decomposing wood and BBA? I have soft wood in aquarium and peat with traces of wood in the substrate and where this type of wood is present over the substrate BBA is also. I know the theory about CO2 fluctuations but I wanted to know if the wood releases some goodies for BBA during decomposition.

Thanks in advance,
Mike


----------



## ceg4048 (17 Dec 2010)

*Re: BBA and wood*

Hi Mike,
            I have not seen any specific correlation. BBA grows just as easily/frequently on plastic pipes, gravel, rocks and glass as it does on wood.

Cheers,


----------



## Anonymous (20 Dec 2010)

*Re: BBA and wood*

BBA in the low tech is thriving on wood, should get some neat pictures with this algae in a month or so 
I think that wood is too soft and decomposes rapidly, anyway it doesn't bother me because the algae stays only there and I can remove the wood without changing the overall aquascape.

Regarding the high tech I've realized that the bba appearance over the substrate was due to filter's hoses being clogged again and I had some plants blocking the flow so I've trimmed them and also changed the hoses with brand new ones because they were kinda old and were clogging too often with a slime kinda thing. Is there a way to prevent this from happening in the future? Well I don't mind cleaning the hoses from time to time but not every two weeks.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Anonymous (20 Dec 2010)

*Re: BBA and wood*

Well solved the other enigma today, I had the curiosity to look up in the low tech aquarium and there was almost no flow from the spray bar . Well then there's no evil wood driving the BBA but low maintained filter 

Oh well ..   

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## nry (21 Dec 2010)

Got BBA on the wood in my 'high tech' and little sprigs of it on a small number the florabase 'spheres' but I'm hoping the Koralia has improved the flow enough to let me remove the affected substrate and see an end to it.

I've also wondered if there's a correlation between wood and algae, as it will decompose and I assume therefore release ammonia, hence the wood gets affected more easily than other items.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dec 2010)

I don't know what to say now nry, you know that algae attaches easily on wood/stone etc even in high flow where decomposing wood is driven away fast. I think that "sugars" leaked from plants/ammonia/detritus etc., things that are not decomposed by bacteria due to poor flow are more responsible for algae outbreaks, so if you improve the conditions for plants, you have enough biological filtration and flow algae will not be a nuisance.

Cheers,
Mike


----------

